# Conditioning House, Bradford- March 09



## mexico75 (Mar 10, 2009)

Visited with Silverstealth,

The historic Conditioning House was established as testing centre for the wool industry through a special Act of Parliament passed in 1887. The government and the traders wanted a nationaly and globaly recognised quality standard for wool and Conditioning house was to provide this standard. This was done by putting the wool through a rigourous series of tests to check durability and strength etc, they even had a "Moth room" containing thousands of moths where the wool would be hung and checked for damage after a certain amount of time. Bradford was chosen to site the centre as it was rightly regarded as the capitol of Britain's wool industry.
Construction of the building was completed around 1902. In its heyday Conditioning house employed hundreds of local people and was a hub of the local community. It was not uncommon for several generations of the same family to be employed there. Operations ceased around 16 years ago and it has been empty ever since.









































Wool sample,




The Roof, slightly fragile 




Massive 4 storey tall machine,




Clerks office,




Main entrance corridor to the offices,




Cheers to SS for this one​


----------



## vanburen (Mar 10, 2009)

cracking shots,well done !


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 11, 2009)

Well done Mex 

No's 2 & 3 are particularly good -cheers!


----------



## sqwasher (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice one Mexico! Great set of pictures-the shadows & light in pic 2 look excellent-nicely captured. Top job!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 11, 2009)

Ooh, this is nice. Excellent pics, mexico...the second one is gorgeous.
Love the green 'bridge' door. 
Cool find.


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 11, 2009)

Cheers peeps


----------



## freebird (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice report and pics! I love the lighting / shadows in your pics. Looks like a great explore.


----------



## The_Revolution (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm probably going to get flamed for this but....

Looking at picture 3 with the inner courtyard and the walkway I thought that'd make a really nice block of apartments.

Nice pics btw.


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 12, 2009)

That's lucky then, cos that's the plan lol


----------



## Alir147 (Mar 12, 2009)

very nice mexico! I remember seeing some of these on flickr. Quite a huge place by the looks of it!


----------



## Virusman26 (Mar 12, 2009)

Brilliant shots, and an amazing looking explore! Nice work dude, sweet find!


----------



## The_Revolution (Mar 13, 2009)

mexico75 said:


> That's lucky then, cos that's the plan lol



Is it likely to go ahead?

I used to be involved in property development in the Leeds and Bradford I thought the bottom had dropped out of the market in Bradford which is a shame as there's a lot of nice empty industrial buildings which would be better used.


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 13, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> Is it likely to go ahead?
> 
> I used to be involved in property development in the Leeds and Bradford I thought the bottom had dropped out of the market in Bradford which is a shame as there's a lot of nice empty industrial buildings which would be better used.



I very much doubt it, the official line from the owners Caddick, is that they are watching the development of the city before deciding the future of the building.


----------

